# Procyclidine single dose by mistake



## Starry34 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

Can you tell me anything about procyclidine taken in 1st trimester.  I was accidentally given this at hospital when I was being treated for hyperemesis.  I took 2 x 5 mg tablets before the mistake was discovered.  

Obviously the hospital have tried to reassure me but i am very concerned that this could have harmed the baby.

Any advice would be great.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The data sheet says that as with all drugs only give if necessary.

But it also goes on to say that with extensive clinical experience there is no evidence that it harms pregnancy.

Try not to worry. Sorry there was an error. I seem to remember that cyclizine and procyclidine are packaged very similarly. Are they investigating the error formally?


----------

